# [SOLVED] Utilizzo del file /etc/make.profile/use.mask

## spillo

Ciao a tutti, in questi giorni, in seguito all'installazione da overlay di Gnome 2.28, ho scoperto l'esistenza del file in oggetto che a quanto ho capito serve a mascherare determinate flag USE, cosa che mi è davvero servita a causa di problemi con un pacchetto (clutter) che non ne voleva sapere di seguire indicazioni diverse attraverso /etc/portage/package.use o /etc/make.conf. In questa maniera invece riesco a forzare la USE introspection e dunque compilare normalmente.

Quello che ho notato è ciò: ad ogni sync di emerge il file in questione sparisce e devo quindi andare a riscriverlo. Dopo un po' la cosa inizia a diventare pesante... C'è un motivo particolare per cui ciò accade? È possibile risolvere?

----------

## djinnZ

```
media-libs/clutter introspection
```

----------

## spillo

Che stupido... era così banale... Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

